

Einstein's Math May Be Compatible With Faster-Than-Light Travel - nitochi
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/10/einsteins-math-faster-than-light-travel_n_1951272.html

======
stephengillie
_as a spaceship traveling at super-light speeds accelerated faster and faster,
it would lose more and more mass, until at infinite velocity, its mass became
zero._

I remember the same theoretical considerations proposed when Tachyons were
popular.

------
tty2020
Quantum theory is already nonlocal.

